# What is the Most Ideal Water to Cycle With ?? Spring or Tap ??



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, I live in the city and my tap water is narly, but I have access to tubs of spring water in my house. I was wondering if Spring Water is good to cycle a piranha tank with ?

Anything I should watch out for or be aware of in Spring Water ? Anything I should look out for on the label ?

Does this affect the water being SOFT OR HARD ? Thanks..


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think spring water would be any better than your typical good water, but if it's free than hey. I think the source of the spring could make a difference in it's softness.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

From my understanding from reading, the less chemicals you add to "condition" your water the better.

Am I correct in believing that unlike my tap water, spring water or "bottled water" like poland springs has 0.0 nitrites, nitrates and chlorine.

Can someone please confirm or chime in here.....


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

It really doesnt make a difference overall, some people like to use spring water or whatever other than tap for reasons of it being pure and the "best". Up to you, I would only use it if your tap water was poor quality like some locations have.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Spring water would definitely be better in your case. Water conditioner certainly won't hurt your fish, but if you don't have to add it so much the better.
One of the things I love about living out in the sticks is my well water. 0ppm Ammonia, 0ppm Nitrite, 0ppm Nitrate and 7.2PH right out of the tap.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

you would need to test your spring water and post up the results. I notice alot of spring water has high kH which also corresponds with a higher pH.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> you would need to test your spring water and post up the results. I notice alot of spring water has high kH which also corresponds with a higher pH.


"Poland Spring Water"

From What I could find on their Website: http://www.nestle-watersna.com/pdf/PS_BWQR.pdf

All units in (mg/l) or part per million (PPM)

Nitrate 0.22-0.85

PH 5.72-6.68

Calcium 4.4-7.7

Sodium 3.9-7.4

What do you think ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats a large range for a pH, the higher range is fine but the lower range is too acidic. Doesnt sound like spring water to me :laugh: . Also too much sodium. You're better off with tap water most likely. Post up those numbers as well to see what we are comparing to. pH and nitrates only necessary.


----------

